# Democrat debate in Nevada



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Are you watching it. Wow are they scrapping. Mayor Pete took a low blow at Klobichar because at one time she forgot the name of the Mexican president. He tried make a big deal out of very little. Pete did his homework and smacked old Bernie. Warren cornered Bloomberg and would not let him off easy on his treatment of women and minorities. Awesome fight. :thumb:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bloomberg did not do well. Far worse than I expected. Warren actually inched her way slightly away from the far left. It seems clear at this point it is Sanders race to lose and other candidates have to separate themselves from him by moving right if they have any hope. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

just a fist fight... :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's great to see them expose each other. Soon they will try convince us they are moderates as if we are dumb enough to believe that. :rollin: I think it was over for Doomberg when Warren challenged him to release the women from the nondisclosure they signed prior to being paid off.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting.....Bloomberg took the biggest hits. Feeble attempt to back his past decisions. Super Tuesday will knock out the weakest. If Warren is knocked those votes will go to Sanders and he will be the nominee.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think your right Ken. If they don't find a way to cheat Sanders again. I felt sorry for Klobichar last night. Pete isn't the kind person he pretends to be. He beat on Klobichare over minor things. She was upset and nearly crying with tears in her eyes. That made them both loose which she didn't deserve, but many will see her weak and others will see him as an ***. if i had to pick any out of that group it would be Klobichar. I think she is very liberal too, and pretending to be right, but she is the only one that is logical and not totally socialist. So Ken I will agree with you on who is best in that group.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Interesting.....Bloomberg took the biggest hits. Feeble attempt to back his past decisions. Super Tuesday will knock out the weakest. If Warren is knocked those votes will go to Sanders and he will be the nominee.


Yep - but I still think Killory will swoop in at the last moment to "save" democracy... in a brokered convention, no less.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Agree with both of you..... :thumb:

Klobichar, Pete and Biden are getting the same voters as are Sanders and Warren. When 1 out of each of those left drops out the other will get their votes. The Bloomberg votes will decide who gets the nomination. And unless Trump does something REALLY STUPID he will probably win again.....unless the economy tanks. That would change everything.

And if China goes belly up because of this coronavirus and factories over there are closed so things we are used to buying from there aren't getting here that could change things also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And if China goes belly up because of this coronavirus and factories over there are closed so things we are used to buying from there aren't getting here that could change things also.


 I wonder how that would play out? People should understand that what happened in China isn't the fault of democrats or republicans. Well there could be two ways of looking at it. I suppose some people would blame the high taxes on companies driving them to China. On the other hand if American businesses could tool up fast enough we could have new businesses here. Who know?

What I worry about is Russia who are not stupid. They may come out now and say they support who they actually don't want. I hope Americans are not so stupid as to fall for it. I'm not to confident in the average underinformed voter.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> What I worry about is Russia who are not stupid. They may come out now and say they support who they actually don't want. I hope Americans are not so stupid as to fall for it. I'm not to confident in the average underinformed voter.


Just read tis morning Rumor has already started that the Russians are helping Trump....To bad the Democrats aren't getting help from any foreign entity......Oh wait... they are.... Thanks Mr. Soros.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see that too, but we all expected the made up crap. I worry about Putin being smart enough to say he supports Trump to damage Trump. Many of us can quickly see through that game, but not those with Trump Derangement Syndrome.

They are saying Russia is trying to help Tump. Let try a little logic here. How many sanctions does Trump have on Russia? I heard them name off six or seven last night on FOX. So how about Hillary in 2016? Who was it signed away the sale of uranium mines to Russia, who may send it back in the form of nuclear weapons dropped on us? Shortly after how many million was it that Russia gave to the Clinton Foundation? $160 million if I remember right. Now I ask anyone with two fireing brain cells who do you think Russia would have preferred in 2016 and now in 2020? If we have an enemy do you think they want us to have a strong president or a weak president? The left find logic delrable like Bible and gun clinging people.

Edit: As far as 2016 who did the Russians help. Thd only evidense we have js there help with the fake dossier. Democrats are so deranged they in their mind may see that as helping Trump.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be interesting who gets the nod from the Dems. I read an article that Bernie and his backers are complaining about the media coverage on the left. IE: not getting the same or "fair" coverage as others on MSNBC, CNN, ABC, etc. So he is playing the game of "they are rigging it again". Which who knows if they are or not.

Also agree on the votes on the people who drop out will shift towards Bernie.... and some might even shift to TRUMP because of Bernie's socialist leanings and past comments.

Here is a quick one for everyone...

Bernie wants minimum wage to be $15 an hour.

So if you work 40 hours a week at $15... you make over $31,200 a year.

He also said to pay for medicare for all he wants to increase the taxes on people to 52% on anyone making over $29,000 a year!!!

So lets do the math.... 
Right now:
$7.25 per hour x 40 hours a week = $290
$290 x 52 weeks = $14,500
$14,500 x 12% = $1,740 you pay in taxes
$14,500 - $1,740 = $12,760 in take home pay
$12,760 divided by 52 weeks = $255 in take home pay per week
$255 divided by 40 hours = $6.38 hourly take home wage.

Bernie's plan.
$15 per hour x 40 hours a week = $600
$600 x 52 weeks = $31,200
52% of $31,200 = $16,224 you pay in taxes.
$31, 200 - $16,224 = $14,976 in take home pay
$14,976 divided by 52 weeks = $288 in take home pay per week
$288 divided by 40 hours = $7.20 hourly take home wage.

So where is that $7.75 increase going..... TO THE GOVERMENT NOT IN YOUR POCKET... you only get $.82.... GOVERMENT GETS THE REST!!!!

So how does the $15 minimum wage help out? Then just think about how much the cost of goods and services would go up to help off set the $15 wage hike. Here is a little tidbit of knowledge for people. Workers Comp insurance that businesses pay for employees goes off of PAYROLL. So if payroll doubles ($15 per hour compared to $7.25 per hour) that cost of workers comp insurance doubles!!!!!! You think to off set that increase the price of goods and services will need to increase.... that is just one cost.

Also I know those numbers are a little flawed because of what you get back under the current tax system. You might get all of your taxes back or a portion. With the medicare for all plan... you wouldn't get much if any back. Because it would have to pay for that. Then add in "FREE COLLEGE" and what not. People please think before you vote.

I agree something has to happen with Minimum wages especially in the service/tip people. Because they get paid less than the minimum hourly wage to off set the tip income (which rarely gets reported)&#8230; but this area needs to be looked at.

I also read an article that talked about "why drinks cost so much".... and they took it down to the farmer level. They used something like the cost of a whiskey at a bar is an average cost of $12 a drink across the nation. They said that the farm gets about $.01 from that $15.... the manufacture gets about $.25 to $.50 of that $12 drink price.... the distributor gets about $.50 to $1 of that $12 drink price.... Then it is at the restaurants and bars.... HMMMMMMMM. Granted I know all about insurance costs, heating, lighting, bars/restaurants make the most profit on alcohol not food, etc. But just shows you what is going on..... :bop: Plus this is all subjective on what part of the country you live. Some whiskey drinks only cost $3 oke: others.... $20. But you see the problem... and then also see a problem if you increase minimum wages across the board. :thumb:

Anyways... just thought I would throw that out there for people to think about. I know on this site many are not Bernie Bro's... but it shows you simple math on things when people "Promise" the moon.... how it actually works in the real world. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will make a correction.... about the above.

The 52% tax on people who make over $29,000 isn't 100% correct. That 52% was on the "rich" which hasn't been established by Bernie yet to see who receives that tax hike.

BUT..... To pay for medicare for all anyone making $29,000 or more will have to pay in at a minimum 4% more in taxes. So rough math...

$30,000 will pay an extra $1200
$50,000 will pay an extra $2000
$75,000 will pay an extra $3000

And so on with that 4% increasing as your income goes up. So again who will have to pay for the most of this... MIDDLE CLASS.

Then we don't know who the "rich" will be yet. Just like the ACA..... during his time on the campaign trail Obama said if you make under $500,000 you wont see a tax.... then it dropped to $400,000... then $300,000...&#8230; then it settled on $250,000 when the bill was passed.

So again tread lightly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well the South Carolins comedy show is over. This one wasnt as big a fight as I expected. It is tough to hear pro abortion people quote the Bible. The American holocost exceeds what Hitler perpetrated upon the Jewish people.


----------

